# P2V using VMware "Cold Clone" ISO



## ccc (Oct 19, 2013)

hi

I'd like to migrate physical FreeBSD 8.2 to ESX 4.1 using Cold Clone ISO.
Knows anyone how it works and which version of Cold Clone it will be needed?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2013)

Why not use FreeBSD tools?  This article shows how to copy filesystems: Backup Options For FreeBSD.


----------



## ccc (Oct 19, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Why not use FreeBSD tools?  This article shows how to copy filesystems: Backup Options For FreeBSD.



That's an option and I never tried before.


----------

